# Danger Zone Brisket



## Thomas1776 (May 22, 2018)

Good morning. While smoking a brisket, I checked it at 730 and the temperature was >145, I set my alarm for another hour and a half. I check it and the pellets quit feeding. The meat temp was 133. I quickly restarted the smoker and brought the temp above 140. Is it still safe to eat?


----------



## Geebs (May 22, 2018)

I would keep going with it. The more knowledgable posters im sure will comment, but I think it would be ok.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 22, 2018)

Yes it is fine!
Enjoy your meal!!
Al


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (May 22, 2018)

Your situation points out why I am looking to upgrade my thermometer. The better units have an alarm for a low and high temp on your grill as well as the probe that goes into the meat. I am always worried about this same thing when I do a long cook. I agree with the others that you should be good with your brisket. Enjoy that beef caviar :)

George


----------



## Geebs (May 22, 2018)

RiversideSm0ker said:


> Your situation points out why I am looking to upgrade my thermometer. The better units have an alarm for a low and high temp on your grill as well as the probe that goes into the meat. I am always worried about this same thing when I do a long cook. I agree with the others that you should be good with your brisket. Enjoy that beef caviar :)
> 
> George



My cheap Termopro has that option. That alarm is LOUD.


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (May 22, 2018)

I'm about ready to purchase one of the ThermPro units with that discount I saw on the forum. 

George


----------



## Geebs (May 22, 2018)

RiversideSm0ker said:


> I'm about ready to purchase one of the ThermPro units with that discount I saw on the forum.
> 
> George



I have had the TP-08 for about 5 years and have never had an issue with it. its a great little unit.


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (May 22, 2018)

Geebs that's the model that I am looking to purchase. I appreciate the personal feedback. 

Thomas how is that brisket coming along? Looking forward to seeing the pics. 

George


----------



## johnmeyer (May 22, 2018)

+1 on the advice to get a thermometer that measures both meat and smoker temp and sounds an alarm when the smoker enclosure goes below a certain temperature. This is especially important for anyone with a smoker where the fuel can burn out. Having said that, I have an MES which is, of course, heated by an electric element. Even with that, the low temp alarm has saved me at least twice: once when we had a power failure, and the other time when I set the off timer on the MES for too short a time.

As far as your problem of eating the meat, it didn't get into the danger zone for any length of time. What's more, since you got it above 145, it was pretty much sterilized. Therefore, to become dangerous, not only would it have to be below the lower temperature (about 125-130) for a long time, but new pathogens would have to enter into meat. That doesn't happen in a blink of an eye.

So, I'm pretty sure you are completely safe.

You'll have to find something else to worry about.


----------

